# Pregnancy Symptoms.. when to start expecting?



## Ayame87 (Nov 6, 2007)

I am TTC #1 and I'm fairly new to this all. I've been researching for the past two weeks about symptoms, what to expect, what to/not eat etc.

But I never really got much information on when the earliest time was that you could start expecting symptoms...

I can't tell if my symptoms are in my head because I'm anxious or what.. I find it hard to believe that I'd be getting symptoms this early.. they're getting my hopes up.

Okay so when's the earliest you noticed symptoms and what were they?








:


----------



## nuwavemomma (Jul 20, 2006)

I was not TTC when I got PG with DS, so I wasn't "looking" for symptoms. However in retrospect I saw that 1.) Having 1 drink felt like having about 4 the only time I did drink before knowing I was pg, 2.) Caffeine made me feel like I was on crack and 3.) I had food cravings, specifically lentils and dark greens, things I don't usually crave so it was noticable. All those were in the first 3 weeks. After that my boobs kicked in and there was no doubt in my mind...

Good luck to you!


----------



## Ayame87 (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nuwavemomma* 
I was not TTC when I got PG with DS, so I wasn't "looking" for symptoms. However in retrospect I saw that 1.) Having 1 drink felt like having about 4 the only time I did drink before knowing I was pg, 2.) Caffeine made me feel like I was on crack and 3.) I had food cravings, specifically lentils and dark greens, things I don't usually crave so it was noticable. All those were in the first 3 weeks. After that my boobs kicked in and there was no doubt in my mind...

Good luck to you!

Hmm.. its been between 1-2 weeks I think and my nipples have been sore for 3 days straight. They're never sore! I also feel bloated, more hungry and I've had cloudy urine... as long as I've been sore.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, I've been having at least a dozen symptoms this week, and I only got my + test today and implantation bleeding yesterday...my period wouldn't be due for 2-3 days. Because I'm familiar with the symptoms having done this a few times it is easier (even though I have never TRIED to get pregnant), but it is definitely possible to have symptoms before your period is even due.
Hope you get the answer you're looking for soon!

Oh, and my symptoms so far:
- forgetfulness
- heightened sense of smell
- getting up to pee multiple times a night
- lost my normal pms chocolate craving
- brown spotting on implantation day
- tingly nipples
- major drop in milk supply
- 15 month old refusing to nurse and sticking his tongue out at me
- increased appetite
- mild heartburn
- burping
- minor sinus stuffiness
- vivid dreams


----------



## katiebell5 (Oct 29, 2006)

What about nausea? I possibly conceived 7 days ago and I have felt nauseous for the past few days. Isn't this too early since I haven't even implanted yet? FWIW, I had horrible morning sickness in my first pregnancy.


----------



## lovesafron (Nov 16, 2007)

Well congrates!
Regarding symtoms you should refer oby & gynac. from there you will find many information and will be also helpfull in coming times.....


----------

